# Stihl MS500i reviews



## Woodfire78 (Apr 3, 2021)

Has anyone logged any hours on the Stihl MS500i, really looks like an impressive saw, I’m an avid woodcutter for indoor wood burning , any reviews would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 3, 2021)

Save your money... there's a waiting list and I haven't got mine yet...

Seriously though, its a game changer, light and fast, wears a 32" with ease, will probably retire my 661(which so far hasn't even been ran)
Ran a couple of them now, just haven't been able to afford my own until recently.


----------



## Woodfire78 (Apr 3, 2021)

I just got one picked up here in WAUKEE Iowa today, am very excited to get it on the hardwood logs, got some 40”+ Oak to put in front of it, I had been running Woodland Pro 30 RC Full chisel for years on my 391’s but I thought I’d try some of Oregon’s LGX I believe it is and Stihl’s 33rsr full chisels, any advice on chain would be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 3, 2021)

Woodfire78 said:


> I just got one picked up here in WAUKEE Iowa today, am very excited to get it on the hardwood logs, got some 40”+ Oak to put in front of it, I had been running Woodland Pro 30 RC Full chisel for years on my 391’s but I thought I’d try some of Oregon’s LGX I believe it is and Stihl’s 33rsr full chisels, any advice on chain would be greatly appreciated !!!


well I'm jealous...

stihl full comp square, chisel grind all day every day... there are many that would disagree with me lol. 

otherwise square chisel grind but skip tooth

Haven't ever cut oak, not with a chainsaw anyway, so grain of salt, but I have cut plenty of other "hardwoods" and the full comp/square/chisel does just fine, does tend to get chip clogged easier.


----------



## catbuster (Apr 3, 2021)

The MS 500i is impressive, and I haven’t spent much time on one yet.

33RS is a good chain, I use it every day. 36RS is the same thing in .063. I line RSK more, the raker is straight up, cuts a little smoother, but most shops around where I live don’t have it.

Matt’s right, square ground is where it’s at... If you have a grinder or are good with a goofy file. Also, full comp chains, and you don’t regret it. I cut Oak sort of regularly on 28 & 32” bars and no issues. Full comp bore cuts way smoother.


----------



## Woodfire78 (Apr 4, 2021)

catbuster said:


> The MS 500i is impressive, and I haven’t spent much time on one yet.
> 
> 33RS is a good chain, I use it every day. 36RS is the same thing in .063. I line RSK more, the raker is straight up, cuts a little smoother, but most shops around where I live don’t have it.
> 
> Matt’s right, square ground is where it’s at... If you have a grinder or are good with a goofy file. Also, full comp chains, and you don’t regret it. I cut Oak sort of regularly on 28 & 32” bars and no issues. Full comp bore cuts way smoother.


Thanks , I’ll try for sure, really appreciate the feedback


----------



## Skeans (Apr 4, 2021)

Been running one since the first of the year without issues running a 32 and 36 on it square chisel all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dap (Apr 4, 2021)

Had one for a few weeks. Put maybe 8-10hrs on it. A bit slower than a muffler modded 462C, both on 20” rs. Sold it to a neighbor that was looking for one. Will probably buy it back at some point since he only has a few large trees and won’t need it after.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 5, 2021)

I've had mine since October have about 80 hours on it. Love the light weight with plenty of torque for 32" bar with square ground semi skip. Feels much narrower than the 661 wich helps limbing. Very easy to start always 1 pull when warm Dropped mostly Doug firs. I'm almost 60 so now my 661 spends a lot of time idle. 3lbs is a big deal to me . Certainly wouldn't get one to run a 20 inch bar in or west coast wood.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (May 24, 2021)

Been running one full time since December. I think it pulls a bit better than my 462.


----------



## Hermio (Dec 5, 2021)

Woodfire78 said:


> Has anyone logged any hours on the Stihl MS500i, really looks like an impressive saw, I’m an avid woodcutter for indoor wood burning , any reviews would be appreciated , thanks


I got mine a few months back and only paid $1180 for it. I think the dealer may have looked up the wrong price! Anyway, I love the way it cuts. I use RS chain and have cut about 10 cords so far. It cuts through 12" seasoned white oak in under 5 seconds, 18" seasoned red oak in about 10. My only complaint is that it is much harder to start than the 441C it replaced. I have to put it on the ground; cannot drop start it. It also usually stalls out when started cold after 1-2 seconds. Using the primer bulb for about 15 shots helps in cold weather. No issues once it is started and warmed up.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Hermio said:


> I got mine a few months back and only paid $1180 for it. I think the dealer may have looked up the wrong price! Anyway, I love the way it cuts. I use RS chain and have cut about 10 cords so far. It cuts through 12" seasoned white oak in under 5 seconds, 18" seasoned red oak in about 10. My only complaint is that it is much harder to start than the 441C it replaced. I have to put it on the ground; cannot drop start it. It also usually stalls out when started cold after 1-2 seconds. Using the primer bulb for about 15 shots helps in cold weather. No issues once it is started and warmed up.


If you are using the decomp to start that might be your issue with the 1-2 second runs. Others and I have reported stiff decomps that don't always close. When cold, mine is also hard to turn over the first few times as if the cylinder was dry. Like you, I have no issues once it is started and warm. 
Ron


----------



## Hermio (Dec 6, 2021)

I will try it wit


rwoods said:


> If you are using the decomp to start that might be your issue with the 1-2 second runs. Others and I have reported stiff decomps that don't always close. When cold, mine is also hard to turn over the first few times as if the cylinder was dry. Like you, I have no issues once it is started and warm.
> Ron


I will try it without the decomp. Pretty hard pull, though. Does WD-40 on the decomp valve help?


----------



## Skeans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hermio said:


> I will try it wit
> 
> I will try it without the decomp. Pretty hard pull, though. Does WD-40 on the decomp valve help?



No, as fas as drop starting then that has more to do with the pull start handle with the ez start stretch more then the compression.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Dec 6, 2021)

Hermio said:


> I will try it wit
> 
> I will try it without the decomp. Pretty hard pull, though. Does WD-40 on the decomp valve help?


I wasn’t suggesting that you don’t use the decomp - just keep an eye on it. Mine is starting to work better. I haven’t used any lubricant on it.
Ron


----------



## CatMan Fetters (Dec 6, 2021)

Hermio said:


> I got mine a few months back and only paid $1180 for it. I think the dealer may have looked up the wrong price! Anyway, I love the way it cuts. I use RS chain and have cut about 10 cords so far. It cuts through 12" seasoned white oak in under 5 seconds, 18" seasoned red oak in about 10. My only complaint is that it is much harder to start than the 441C it replaced. I have to put it on the ground; cannot drop start it. It also usually stalls out when started cold after 1-2 seconds. Using the primer bulb for about 15 shots helps in cold weather. No issues once it is started and warmed up.


Hell of a Good Price on that saw!!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 6, 2021)

That has been my experience with the saw as well. I have used it mostly in colder weather.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 6, 2021)

my 500 has been an absolute cracker.. no starting issues. usually start it holding the handle with the legs ok. only the 661 084 and 090 and always ground starters.


----------

